# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Переполнен диск RECOVERY (D)

## Slavna

Диск D, именуемый RECOVERY, с какой-то радости переполнен. Памяти на нем в общем и целом - 14,3 Гб. Отображает 586 Мб свободных, хотя всех файлов на нем - на 568 Мб. Скрытых файлов не находит. Проверяла антивирусом (ESET NOD32, лицензия, базы обновляются постоянно) - ничего не нашел. Компьютер постоянно дисообщает, что недостаточно памяти, и "чтобы освободить память для нормальной работы программ, сохраните файлы, а затем закройте или перезапустите все открытые программы". Опера вырубается несколько раз за день, а уведомление порядком поднадоело. Пользуюсь Windows 7. Посоветовали снести систему, мол, это поможет. Подобного хотелось бы избежать. 
Пожалуйста, подскажите, что можно сделать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Посоветовали снести систему, мол, это поможет.


Глупый совет, так и скажите тому, кто посоветовал.

У Вас ноутбук, возможно фирмы НР? Если это так, отключите уведомление о заполнении диска для данного раздела. Не пытайтесь ничего удалять оттуда, это может привести к тому, что оригинальную Windows нельзя будет восстановить в случае сбоя.

Это, конечно, вина производителя. Обычно recovery-разделы прячут от пользователя.

----------


## Vitoly

> Глупый совет, так и скажите тому, кто посоветовал.
> 
> У Вас ноутбук, возможно фирмы НР? Если это так, отключите уведомление о заполнении диска для данного раздела. Не пытайтесь ничего удалять оттуда, это может привести к тому, что оригинальную Windows нельзя будет восстановить в случае сбоя.
> 
> Это, конечно, вина производителя. Обычно recovery-разделы прячут от пользователя.


 Я именно в такой ситуации.Не подскажите , как отключить эти оповещения ?

----------

